# Triplets!



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Clover finally kidded today. Triplets as the title says. 2 bucks and a doe. As for dear old Mom she really outdid herself. Last year she had a single. She did not bother to clean him but luckily was all for him nursing. This year? She kidded completely unassisted . I walked out just as she dropped the third one out . Big improvement from last year. These aren't the best of pics. Taken very shortly after they hit the ground. The black buck is dear old dad.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Also here are pics of their half siblings born a month ago. They were triplets as well, but all does. Same sire as the top set.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The kids all look great - very hearty!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> The kids all look great - very hearty!


Thank you


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the pair of trips! Very good looking kids, healthy!
I like your buck too.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations on the pair of trips! Very good looking kids, healthy!
> I like your buck too.


 Thank you! I have one more doe due to drop kids from the same buck at the end of the month. These are the last kids I will be getting from him. If his attitude hadn't gotten so downright rank I would have kept him but instead I sent him with the meat man. Partly my fault I think on his behavior. I made the mistake of babying the living crud out of him.He was fine with me but got to where he would come over/through the fence to attack anyone else coming through.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

My Clover had triplets too! She had Two does and a buck though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats!!:goodjob:Glad the mom did well this year!! They are CUTE:goodjob::great::neat:


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> My Clover had triplets too! She had Two does and a buck though.


Nice kids and congrats!


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Rhiannon M Williamson said:


> Thank you! I have one more doe due to drop kids from the same buck at the end of the month. These are the last kids I will be getting from him. If his attitude hadn't gotten so downright rank I would have kept him but instead I sent him with the meat man. Partly my fault I think on his behavior. I made the mistake of babying the living crud out of him. He was fine with me but got to where he would come over/through the fence to attack anyone else coming through.


How did the kids develop?

Is triplets and multiple birthing genetic in goats?


----------

